# "20 años no es nada..." ¡Para vos Gardel!



## moverar (Sep 14, 2010)

Estoy seguro que habràn escuchado el tango Volver, de C. Gardel... en cuya letra dice que "20 años no es nada..." 
Claro, con todo el respeto que se merece Carlitos, 20 años no es nada si no sabes Electronica e Informàtica, porque hace + o - 25 años, cuando empece a tomar en serio esta ciencia... ¿quien se iba a imaginar que estuviéramos en contacto asì de fàcil.... ?

En mi caso particular, que ya no soy un nene de pecho, pase de ser un Nehanderthal a Homo Sapiens Sapiens en menos de 10... no se ustedes.

Realmente es para mi un placer pensar en lo que teníamos hace unos 15 años y creíamos que era "lo máximo" (y lo era), pero duraba tan poco. 

Aun conservo una radio Spica de bolsillo, un reproductor de magazine, una computadora personal Texas Instrument TI 99-4A, una Commodore 64 y una 128, una càmara de rollo de 35mm, y mi celu Tango 500, ja ja ja, como cambiaron las cosas, en tan solo 20 años.

Para vos ¿20 años no es nada?

Saludos...


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 14, 2010)

Dentro de 20 años vas a sentir que no son nada y dentro de 40 que es un soplo la vida


----------



## moverar (Sep 14, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Dentro de 20 años vas a sentir que no son nada y dentro de 40 que es un soplo la vida



Ya lo estoy sintiendo... jajaja, es cierto...


----------



## Tratante (Sep 14, 2010)

Yo aun conservo algunas tarjetas perforadas con las que codifique mi primer programa en Fortran.

- Conservo mi primer disco duro... 10mb de espacio total
- Una tarjeta de memoria en donde se pueden ver los nucleos de ferritas alambradas con 3 hilos con un total de 64 bytes de ram.

...y si, alguna vez tuve una TI-99A

Saludos nostalgicos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 14, 2010)

Tratante dijo:


> - Una tarjeta de memoria en donde se pueden ver los nucleos de ferritas alambradas con 3 hilos con un total de 64 bytes de ram.


 
cuando puedas pone una foto.
en que se usaban ?? se compraban en tiendas ??? 
nunca las vi , aunque escuche de ellas , pero como algo teorico .


----------



## Tratante (Sep 14, 2010)

Esta tarjeta mide 6" x 6" y no se compraba en tiendas, me la quede cuando dimos de baja un equipo que usabamos para contabilizar estados de cuenta en una institucion bancaria aca en mexico, se llamaba Credimex. Dejame buscarla y le tomo un foto.

Imaginate:

- clasificabas por cliente TODOS los movimientos (cargos y abonos) que recibias en la sucursal (unos 20)
- Colocabas el estado de cuenta del cliente en el rodillo, la maquina era como de escribir, y hacias una operacion similar para meter el estado de cuenta
- Al entrar el papel se leia una banda magnetica que traia el papel a un lado
- tecleabas el importe y la maquina lo imprimia en la columna apropiada del estado de cuenta y obtenia el saldo actual que tambien imprimia en la columna apropiada.
- Al sacar el estado de cuenta de la maquina, esta grababa el nuevo saldo en la banda magnetica.
- Al terminar todos los estados de cuenta metias la hoja del balance y vaciaba los acumuladores a este estado de cuenta y te podias ir a la oficina central para que esta acumulara todas las sucursales de la plaza.

Perdon si los aburri, solo son recuerdos.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 14, 2010)

a mi me conto un señor algo asi hace mucho.

si, son recuerdos, pero notaron algo ?? (pesado) .
hoy dia en 20 años algo es ya antiguedad, casi diria uno que fue algo que ocurrio hace 500 años, pero no .

en otra epoca (cosas que se cuentan) uno con un oficio que aprendia vivia toda su vida, y luego le enseñaba a su hijo.
y disfrutabas tu oficio, lo hacias tranquilo y bien  sea herrero, carpintero , relojero, pintor , astronomo , o lo que sea......es mas, hoy dia se los llama "artistas" a esos señores antiguos.


hoy dia actualizate dia a dia, fijate como podes eliminar a la competencia, trata de aprender otra cosa por sea caso o conseguite un segundo trabajo ...........en fin.
vamos medio rapidito o me parece a mi ????


----------



## moverar (Sep 17, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ...//...hoy dia actualizate dia a dia, *fijate como podes eliminar a la competencia,* trata de aprender otra cosa por sea caso o conseguite un segundo trabajo ...........en fin.
> vamos medio rapidito o me parece a mi ????



Mira, no es que sea vanidoso, pero para probarme, ver que aun soy capaz en esta ciencia... es lo siguiente, cada 3 o 4 años les digo a mi cartera de clientes que no voy a atender màs... algunos patalean, pero a mi no me importa, en realidad llega el momento en que me cansan, es como que se produce un desgaste con el cliente y estos se vuelven, algo asì como abusivos... no se si me explico... quiero decir que, por cualquier cosita piden servicio y al ver que erà un "tonterìa" ya no quieren pagar los 150 0 200 pesos que uno le factura... es decir, no entienden que son "TONTERÌAS TECNICAS", por lo tanto yo cobro por lo que se o por las horas de trabajo + materiales, traslados, telefono, refrigerio, etc.
Entonces cuando eso empiesa a pasar, dejo de atenderlos, espero un año o un poco menos, y me desafìo a hacer nuevos clientes al 100%... 
Ese tiempo de espera, me lo dedico a mi, a actualizarme, a experimentar y sacar nuevos productos, etc...
Yo se que para muchos no es fàcil parar un tiempo, y màs cuando hay familia que atender... bueno, yo no soy rico, pero soy muy afortunado en ejercer la electrónica y la docencia...

El secreto que descubrì es: 
Seleccionar los clientes. 
Hacer los trabajos sin regatear los costos. 
Hacerlos ràpido. 
No dar explicaciones al cliente.
Cobrarlos bien (hasta un 150 o 200 % màs que los demàs)

*DESDE QUE HICE VALER LA PROFESION, ME VA 100% MEJOR. *
Anteriormente cualquier laburo era plata, agarraba hasta hierro caliente por unos $...
Hoy los laburos bien seleccionados me dejan 3 o 4 veces màs por un cuarto del trabajo y tiempo que le dedicaba hace 15 años...
Cabe aclarar que en casa no somos pocos y se necesitan + o - 8.000 $ al mes... (4 hijos, 2 universidad privada, coche, 3 perros... ¡SERÌAN PERFECTOS SI NO COMIERAN! ja ja ja )

Todo eso en 20 años....
Abrazo...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 17, 2010)

hola, de que trabajas ?? a groso modo , sin detalles .
si no te molesta decirlo.


yo en lo mio no soy tan cortante pero muchas de las cosas que ddecis estoy de acuerdo con vos.

saludos


----------



## moverar (Sep 20, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, de que trabajas ?? a groso modo , sin detalles .
> si no te molesta decirlo.
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, disculpa la demora.
No no me molesta, todo lo contrario, normalmente _*a los otros les molesta*_ que "labure" fuera de casa 3 o 4 hs, y que el resto del dìa lo use para mi... 

Soy docente en la universidad y en una escuela provincial...

lo de la universidad me permite investigacion financiada.... eso es muy bueno.

Me dedico al diseño y fabricaciòn de sistemas de control electronico de pequeña, mediana y mucha potencia...
optimisadores de PLC, Sistemas de comando, control y protecciòn para la industria... 

Hago reparacion y mantenimiento de pc's de unos pocos particulares pero principalmente pc's dedicadas, es decir con interfaces de control industrial (fabricadas y programadas a medida)

Instrumentaciòn... 

diseño y fabrico sistemas de señalizaciòn vial....

Doy cursos de especializaciòn... en electronica, informatica, programaciòn, trifasica, etc... si veo que voy a necesitar unos pesos genero un curso conferencia y chau...

Siempre en mi zona, soy muy prestigioso y vienen como moscas...

Puse emisora fm, la hice marchar 1 año y la vendi...
puse taller, 1 año y vendi la llave a mi socio/ayudante y ex alumno (hoy proveedor mio)

Pero lo que màs hago es pasarme en casa, musica, puchos, trago... PC, foros... 70 % del dìa

te queda claro, no te molestes, es la que me toco y que la vengo remando solo desde los 13 años...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 20, 2010)

no, no tiene por que molestarme ni a mi ni a nadie.
es mas , me alegra que  otros puedan hacerla asi, si vos podes es que se puede.
lo malo es cuando nadie puede.

y lo que uno tiene ........en general es por que se lo gano 


saludos


----------



## moverar (Sep 20, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> no, no tiene por que molestarme ni a mi ni a nadie.
> es mas , me alegra



Muchas gracias... 
Quiero acotar que para mi es un placer transmitir este mètodo a mis alumnos... desde el 92 que ejerzo la docencia... ya tengo exalumnos en canal 13, en suiza, en japon, en holanda, en la empresa facalu de cordoba, muchos ya son ingenieros, otros tienen su taller o comercio de componentes, automatizaciòn, etc.... Mi hijo? Gastronomo (Cheff), ja ja ja mi hija? Profe de economìa...
otra probablemente literata... y el ultimo... ni idea.
Es asi la vida...

Saludos


----------

